#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  How will IoT help us to prevent environmental challenges?

## Bhavya

Technology improvement actually making our big world into a small one. But with these technology developments, We are losing our environmental sustainability. So I would like to know in any way IoT can help us to confront these environmental challenges. Can you guys tell me how will IoT help to prevent environmental challenges?

----------

